# Montreal MPAC 2005 (Party / supper)



## TheRock198 (28 Nov 2005)

Hi gang,


the french gang from MPAC 23-26 sept. is having a supper at Cage O Sport in ST-Laurent city on   Sathurday, december 10 2005. 

So far,we are 8.

We will be on the second floor and will be there from 1830 till....? We have people comming down from Rimouski, Trois-Rivière and Sherbrooke.

So feel free to join us, Selected or on the waiting list or not selected..!

It's gonna be cool to see each other before poeple leave or wait for QMB...        ;D

If you are interrested, send me a email at:         laroche198@gmail.com

The address and phone number for the restaurant is:     3450, chemin Côte-Vertu     /     514-332-2243     (sphèretech)

right nest the hway 40   in ST-Laurent city 


Therock198


----------



## Sim (6 Dec 2005)

I don't know yet, trying to have a few hours off from work to go... I'll let you know as soon as I can.


----------

